# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > कैंसर >  कैंसर के आधुनिक कारण

## Krishna

जैसा कि हम जानते हैं कैंसर एक आम शब्द हो चुका है | पर क्या इसके कारणों को हम जानते हैं ???

----------


## Krishna

इसी बात पर मैंने ये सूत्र बनाया है | ...


सिगरेट शराब आदि तो केंसर बनने के कारण है ही पर आधुनिक व्यस्त जीवन में कैंसर के अन्य कारण भी है |

----------


## Krishna

बात को अच्छे से समझाने के लिए मैंने एक वीडियो शूट किया है |

वीडियो देखें तथा इन कारणों को समझने का प्रयास करें |

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

तो इस प्रकार हमने केंसर के आधुनिक कारण समझे ....

आप  इस प्रकार की वीडियोज के लिए चेनल को सब्स्क्राइब भी  कर सकते हैं | 

धन्यवाद |

----------

